# Etta something, help please :)



## Shabutie

Hi all,

Bit of help required please. I love the name Etta, but think it's a tad bit too harsh on it's own, so trying to think of short names that will go well with it to make it sound less harsh. But to make it a double barrelled name, not as a middle name.

I'm not keen on May/Mae as I think it's used quite often and I like unusual/uncommon names.

If you can come up with some that would be great, thanks. :flower:


----------



## discoclare

I've gone for some uncommon but left some common ones in to just to compare. I love Etta.

Etta-Grace
Etta-Adele
Etta-Maeve
Etta-Faith
Etta-Hope
Etta-June
Etta-Paige
Etta-Cherie
Etta-Daisy
Etta-Coco
Etta-Lola
Etta-Lila
Etta-Rae
Etta-Sue
Etta-Belle
Etta-Saffron
Etta-Helene
Etta-Zoe
Etta-Violet
Etta-Xanthe
Etta-Lili
Etta-Rosie
Etta-Renee
Etta-Freya
Etta-Poppy
Etta-Phoebe
Etta-Lois
Etta-Georgie
Etta-Trinity
Etta-Coral


----------



## Nic1107

Etta-Leigh
Etta-Laine
Etta-Marie
Etta-Rose
Etta-Lou
Etta-Jae
Etta-Lynn
Etta-Rayne
Etta-June
Etta-Hope
Etta-Kate
:)


----------



## fairy_gem

Etta Dawn
Etta Fleur
Etta Neve
Etta Quinn
Etta Mimi
Etta Fern
Etta Noelle
Etta Faye
Etta Raine
Etta Shea
Etta Laine
Etta Nelle
Etta Reese
Etta Renee
Etta Zoe
Etta Elise
Etta Rae
Etta Wren
Etta Ruth
Etta Kaye
Etta Briar
Etta Lark
Etta Lana
Etta Ariel
Etta Luna
Etta Seren

x


----------



## peaches1978

Etta-Beth xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Janetta (nn. Etta)
Joetta / Jo-Etta
Joy-Etta

Etta Rose
Etta Lynn
Etta Grace
Etta Faith


----------



## Miss Boo

Etta-Mae is the 1st name that came to mind - it was on my shortlist but sadly oh has other ideas :( x Just out of interest, where did you get Etta from - I wanted it after a character from my fave Adriana Trigiani novel :) xxx


----------



## BeesBella

Ettaleigh/Ettalei ?


----------



## Shabutie

Miss Boo said:


> Etta-Mae is the 1st name that came to mind - it was on my shortlist but sadly oh has other ideas :( x Just out of interest, where did you get Etta from - I wanted it after a character from my fave Adriana Trigiani novel :) xxx

I first heard Etta from a programme I watched years ago, and this women had a baby called Ette-May. I thought it was such a lovely name, but didn't want May/Mae as it seems very popular, and I like names that you don't hear so much. Well where I am from I know so many people who have had babies and there is May/Mae in there somewhere.

OH doesnt like Etta, he thinks it's 'too old lady-ish'

So I told him another name, which i cant get out my head, even though im not pregnant (I just like being prepared) it makes me want another NOW. lol

The name is Iona-Noelle. He hates it, but I think I will have to work on him.

Amara's middle name is Lee so that is outta the question as it would seem to weird.

:flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*Etta-Marie 
Etta-Alexis
Etta-Elizabeth*


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i like Etta Louise

or Etta Leigh


----------

